# My XP1K



## redcar (Aug 30, 2010)

Put some mud tires on the XP for the heck of it, thought I'd show it off a little. Not a mudder by any means, just wanted to see how it looked on some big tires. 
Tires are 34x10x15's with no lift, just cranked the shocks up a bit. Clears good and still rides smooth. Thanks for looking. 







The usual setup.. 29's


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Sikkkkk looks like your ready for Halloween


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

freaking. awesome. :rockn:

You should leave them on there.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

holy crap that thing is sweet!


----------



## sn95mustanggt (Aug 7, 2014)

Ohhh myyy Fack!


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you joining any automotive show? That's a superstar!


----------



## redcar (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas!


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Bad *** man!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Jason b (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks awesome.if u take it mudding it won't stay that nice for long.


----------

